# [Dragonstar d20] [FULL] OOC Thread



## Elrick (Mar 19, 2003)

I'd like to start a new game using DragonStar (D&D in Space) from Fantasy Flight Games.  This is an introductory adventure to the setting. I'm using the plot device of the "Alien Abduction" to put typical D&D characters in Space.

I'm looking for 4 to 6 players. Please post with a Character Concept if your interested.

Character Creation Rules:
5th lvl, with 32 point buy for stats. Anything goes for classes and races up to 5th, subject to my approval. My only stipulation really is that I have the book your using to create your character. I've got quite a library of d20 books, so you should be able to find something you like that I have the rules for. Your characters should know nothing of the Dragonstar universe, and I prefer no published worlds for your background, you can still use the rules just not the setting.  For example you can create a Moon Elf bladesinger, just don't have him originate from the Forgotten Realms, just make something up  

Alright then let the Applications Flood in!


----------



## Velenne (Mar 19, 2003)

Woohoo!!  Count me in!

I'll play a very out-of-place barbarian.  Maybe a half-ogre heading toward frenzied berserker?  And he shall be named:  _ Mossaka! _


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 19, 2003)

BWAHAHAHA!  The return of Mossaka!

Somebody get the doorknob offa me!


----------



## Velenne (Mar 20, 2003)

*Mossaka*: _Male Half-ogre Half-Dragon (White) Barbarian 1_; Large-size humanoid; HD 1d12+5; hp 17; Init +0; Spd 40 ft. Fly 40 (Average) 

AC 24 (10 base +8 natural +6 armor +1 deflection -1 size)

Atk +11/+9/+9 melee (Bite/Claw/Claw; 1d8+11, 1d6+5) 

SA Rage, Cone of Cold (3d6; Ref 16 Half); SQ Cold Immune, Giant Blood

AL CG; SV Fort +7, Ref +0, Will -1

Str 32, Dex 10, Con 20, Int 7, Wis 9, Cha 10. 

_Skills_: Swim +13, Jump +15, Climb +13
_Feats_: Multiattack    
_Gear_: +1 Mithral Breastplate (5,000), Boots of Spider Climbing (2,000), Ring of Protection +1 (2,000)
_Description_: Tychorwakovilak had lived for four centuries before he, the Frozen Heart of the North, had amassed enough power to begin the transfiguration of the ogres whom he had subjugated after years of warfare.  Having stayed his white-scaled hand during the war between the ogres and humans, he had placed himself in excellent position to decend upon the weakened victor.  And so he had.  
	With nearly a hundred ogres under his sole command, the white wyrm chose his first subject.  The human woman was said to carry ogre progeny and so he hoped this first creature would be given the best traits of its parents, as well as his own cunning and ferocity.
	He was sorely disappointed.
	How the dragon gnashed his sword-like teeth as the monstrocity that was Mossaka grew to be a simple, gentle giant.  In truth, it seemed the vile creature had inherited nothing from any of his parents but brute strength and an alarm capacity to kill when he wanted to.  Well, he would be good for something at least.  Though he was worshipped among the ogres, Mossaka could never keep his attention on anything for long and never found any true friends amongst his people.  In the deepest part of one winter, as Tychorwakovilak lay as he did for months at a time, Mossaka took flight into the frigid winds and made his way south, never to be heard from again.


----------



## Elrick (Mar 20, 2003)

Looks ... Um... Interesting Velenne. Donesn't look like there's an over whelming interest in DragonStar tho. I'll give it the weekend, If I don't have enough people by then, I'll come up with a different game.


----------



## Calim (Mar 20, 2003)

Hey space or anything anywhere near it and count me in 

5th level psycoportationist 

working my way possibly into some websight prestige classes(stuff posted on Wizrds)

let me know


----------



## Vargo (Mar 20, 2003)

I'm interested - I'll try to whip something up...

I've got three concepts, and if you've got any issues with any of them, let me know...  In order:

Githzerai Psionic Warrior (probably a spiked chain beast)
Human cleric of the madness/knowledge domains aiming for Alienist
Human wizard (illusionist, eschews enchantment)

I'll start working on the first, unless there's a desire to see me play something else...


----------



## ErichDragon (Mar 20, 2003)

*Edited Character*

I am definitely interested.  Here is my character.  Submitted for your approval....

*Sasaki Kojiro* 
Half-Celestial Human Samurai 1
Lawful Good

Str 20 (22 w/ gauntlets), Dex 14, Con 20, Int 16, Wis 14, Cha 12
Hit Points: 1d10+5 (15)
Armor Class:  21 (+7 Great Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Natural, +1 ring)
Fort: +8
Ref: +3
Will: +7
Speed: 20 ft. / Fly 40 ft. (good)
Initiative: +2

Special Abilities:  Light at will, Prot. from Evil 3/day, Bless 1/day, Low-light vision, Immune: Acid, Cold, Disease, Electricity, +4 Fort vs. Poison

Feats: Weapon Focus: Katana, Iron Will

Skills:  Diplomacy 4 (+6), Intimidate 4 (+6), Iaijutsu Focus 4 (+6), Sens Motive 4 (+6), Swim 3 (+9)*, Spot 2.5 (+9), Listen 2.5 (+4)

*Armor Check Penalty (-5)

BAB: +1
Melee: +7
Missile: +3
Katana: +9  1d10+6 (19-20/x2)

Equipment: MW Katana, MW Wakizashi, Great Armor, Gauntlets of Ogre Power,Cloak of Resistance +1, Ring of Protection +1, Eyes of the Eagle Courtier's Outfit, Bedroll, Whetstone, Prayer Beads, Inense sticks, Flint and Steel, 5 days Rations

Background:  

Sasaki Kojiro is the result of the union between a Celestial courtesan and a Human Samurai of unsurpassed virtue.  The Courtesan was ordered by her master to seduce the Samurai and bring his seed to the Celestial court.  Their offspring would be raised as a ward of the Daimyo, and become a great warrior.

Sasaki grew up in the service of his Daimyo Miramotu Kenji, serving as a Samurai in the Celestial Court.  He is the very model of a warrior following the code of Bushido.  He faithfully executed every on of his Daimyo's orders, always aware that failre meant death.  Either at the hands of his enemies or by his own act of seppuku.

Now Sasaki is alone, with no master to determine his fate.  He must slowly learn to become his own master, adhering to Bushido as best as his curcumstances allow.


----------



## Mirth (Mar 20, 2003)

I'm interested in this, but I really want to play some of the Dragonstar races & classes, mostly because I'll probably never get to play DS again and I'd like to get the most use out of the book since I spent cash money on it. 

Even if there's no way to do this, I guess I'm still interested. Do you have Savage Species?


----------



## Mickerus (Mar 20, 2003)

Hrm, I'm loathe to try stretching myself much, but I'm only in one other game at the moment, and I've got plenty of love for the Dragonstar setting.  Definitely count me in on those interested, I'll poke through my books and work on coming up with something keen.  One question though, you feel like mentioning what books you have access to?  Me, I'm likely to be poking through Oriental Adventures, Occult Lore, the WotC class books, the Psionics Handbook, Savage Species, and either of the Eldritch Might books for character ideas.


----------



## Elrick (Mar 21, 2003)

Ok by my count that's 6 people so I'll close this thread to new ppl.
The players are then:
Mickerus
Mirthcard
Erichdragon
Vargo
Calim
Velenne

For your Questions:

Mickerus:
I got all the WOTC stuff and some Fantasy Flight stuff, No Occult or Eldritch Might. But that doesn't mean I'll reject your concept.

Mirthcard:
You can still use Dragonstar Races, you just can't be from a technically advanced world. Soulmechs are out however, at least not until someone dies.

Erichdragon:
Looks good.

Vargo:
Any of those would be fine.

Calim:
Not a problem.

Velenne
I like the character.


----------



## Calim (Mar 21, 2003)

Horatio The Salesman, The Barker, the Snake oil purveyor, 

Horatio goes town to town making a living off his talent at talking to people and selling them whatever they will buy.  

He has made a good living doing this but he does not get to stay anywhere to long usually just ahead of the local authorities.  

He loves his life and he is always looking for bigger and better cons.  

He does not know where his Psionic powers came from being an orphan and all, he just loves that they are there to keep him company.  

He does not like to fight but when he has to his powers aid him agian by providing a weapon to use.  


on the sheet is listed as owning a mace I only did this to demonstrate the attack progression he has.  so when in the inventory you see mace ignore it.

Str:10
Dex:16
Con:11
Int:14
Wis:10
Chr:16
AL: CG
Race: human
Classes: Nomad
HP: 12
AC: 14, Flat-footed 11
Reflex: +5
Fortitude: +5
Will: +8

Feats: 
Charlatan
Run
Trustworthy

Skills:
Appraise 5
Autohypnosis  4
Bluff CHA 17 = 3 + 4 + 10
Diplomacy CHA 19 = 3 + 4 + 10 +2
Forgery 6
Innuendo  2 
Intuit Direction 1 
Knowledge (Psionics) 5
Psicraft 10
Remote View 10
Disguise 2
Gather Info 2

Outfit (Explorer's)
  Signet Ring (Bluff +10)
grants a Circumstance bonus to selected skill  2005
Dorje (Lesser Body Adjustment) 750
 Signet Ring (Diplomacy +10)
grants a Competance bonus to selected skill  2005
Dorje (Minor Creation) 750
 Psicrystal (Liar) 100
 Dorje (Trinket) 375
 Cloak of Resistance +1  1000 
 Bracers of Armor +1 1000
Double-sided Clothes 50
 Smokebomb 70
 100 gold pieces

Mind Thrust
Empty Mind
Ego Whip
Thought Shield
Mental Barrier
Intellect Fortress
Tower of Iron Will
0:       
Catfall 
Distract 
Float 
Memory Recall 
1:       
Call Weaponry 
Lesser Mindlink 
Minor Creation  
2:       
Levitate 
Sudden Minor Creation


----------



## Vargo (Mar 21, 2003)

Tenos Urahee

Str:15 (+2)
Dex:18 (+4)
Con:12 (+1)
Int:13 (+1)
Wis:12 (+1)
Chr:10 (+0)
AL: CG
Race: Elf
Classes: Rogue-3, Fighter-2
HP: 27
AC: 19, Flat-footed 19 (Uncanny dodge), Touch 14
Reflex: +7
Fortitude: +5
Will: +2

Feats: 
Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Whip/Whip Dagger
Point blank shot
Precise shot
Weapon Focus: Whip/Whip Dagger

BAB: +2 (Fighter) +2 (Rogue = +4
Melee BAB: +4 (BAB) +2 (Str) = +6
Missile BAB: +4 (BAB) +4 (Dex) = +8
Point blank missile BAB:  +8 (MBAB) +1 (Point blank shot) +2 (Bracers of archery) = +11

Skills:
Climb-10 (8 Ranks)
Craft(Leatherworking)-9 (8 Ranks)
Hide-10 (6 ranks)
Jump-12 (8 Ranks, 2 synergy)
Listen-9 (6 Ranks)
Search-9 (6 Ranks)
Spot-9 (6 Ranks)
Swim-10 (8 Ranks)
Tumble-12 (6 Ranks, 2 synergy)
Use Rope-12 (6 Ranks)

Abilities:
Sneak Attack +2d6
Uncanny Dodge (DEX to AC even when flatfooted)
+2 to saves versus Enchantments
Immune to Sleep spells and effects
Evasion (No damage on successful reflex save)
Low light vision
+2 on Listen, Search, and Spot checks
Automatic search check within 5'
Languages: Common, Elven, Draconic

Equipment (Not final - have to get some misc. equipment - probably done Tuesday)
+1 masterwork mighty (+2) whip dagger (Attack: +12/1d6+1(enhancement)+2(mighty)+2(point blank shot)+1(bracers of archery)=6) (2625 gp)
Whip (Attack:+11/1d2+2(point blank shot)+1(bracers of archery)=3) (1 gp)
+1 breastplate (1450 gp)
Slippers of spider climbing (2000 gp)
Heward's handy haversack (2000 gp)
Longsword (Attack:+6/1d8+2) (15 gp)
Composite Longbow (Attack:+6/1d8+2) (100 gp)
60 arrows (3 gp)
2 vials of antitoxin (100 gp)
bedroll (1 sp)
marble w/Continual Flame cast on it (50 gp)
5 pieces colored chalk (white, red, yellow, blue, black) (5 cp)
1 grappling hook (1 gp)
250' silk rope (50 gp)
10' pole (2 sp)
4 tanglefoot bags (200 gp)
405 gp
6 sp
5 cp

For hitpoints, I'm assuming max hit points at first level, then half hit points every level after.  If there's a better (readM approved) method, let me know.

Tenos was brought up on the streets by a fagin, who used him primarily to prep the escape routes for the other children.   One day, a band of slavers bought most of the children off the fagin - and Tenos helped them escape.  While under the slavers, he came to hate their whips, but realized the supreme irony in using their own weapons against them, and decided to master the use of the whip.

Tenos has become a minor thorn in the side of many slaver organizations, and he is beginning to gain a bit of a reputation - something that will bite him if he's not careful.


----------



## Mirth (Mar 22, 2003)

Do the new rules apply if I make a traditionalist druid, i.e. he would cast spells at one level higher?


----------



## Mickerus (Mar 22, 2003)

Alright, I'm working on a character right now.  I'm making a human wizard, mostly anything I might want out of other books might be a couple of spells.

Edit:  I've made my character now, but I want to hold off on posting it until we know anything about starting equipment and such.  In the meantime, here's some background details about my character:

*Background:* Just one hundred years ago, Saaran was a thriving world, not much different than most others.   It was covered by rich blue oceans and verdant green forests, and was populated by many different races.  It was also one hundred years ago when the Great Star was first seen.  Some seers claimed it was a terrible omen, but few put much stock in such silly notions made by obvious madmen.  Soon after, the Great Star plummeted to the earth, smashing into the cold north with such an impact that it was eventually felt by even those in the southern kingdoms.

Today, Saaran is dying.  The very earth is blowing itself apart, with even long-dormant volcanoes erupting almost constantly.  Plague and famine have spread across the land with terrifying speed, and the sky is so filled with ash that even on the clearest and brightest days the sky is a dull gray.Terrible monsters that before only dared to lurk deep beneath the surface are now walking the land preying on whatever they can find, and the goblinoid races have laid siege on every patch of civilization left standing.

There is little hope left for the people of Saaran.  Those few with the power to escape into the planes vanished long ago, leaving little of worth behind them.

Kaalek Vesh was an apprentice to one of these archmages.  He was left behind long ago, and ever since has been frantically researching whatever he can to find a way to escape Saaran.  Though he's long been certain that the planes are his key, so little information is left that this research is frustratingly difficult.  He is almost ready to give up completely and accept his fate...

*Description:*  Kaalek Vesh is a male human with dark skin (he is often mistaken for either a drow or half-drow), a shaved head, and pale blue eyes.   Though he is actually quite frail (the price of malnourishment and ash-filled air), it isn't readily apparent due to his voluminous robes.  He usually wears a thick scarf that covers his mouth and nose (to help filter out ash and smoke), and is often hunched over a gnarled black staff.  He is almost always accompanied by his familiar, a strange creature that appears to be a miniature beholder with four eyestalks.


----------



## Elrick (Mar 22, 2003)

To answer the Questions so far:

Starting equipment is bought based on starting gp for 5th lvl as stated in the DMG.

Mirthcard: Dragonstar druids are awarded the higher casting level because they chose to be traditionalists and for go the Technical proficiency. Since these starting characters don't have that option to begin with you can't start out casting at a higher lvl. When The characters are givin an opertunity to take the technical proficiency at the time you can elect to remain a traditionalist and gain the benefits accordingly.

This applies to everyone, until you take the Technical proficiency by adventureing one full level while exposed to technology, your class abilities and skills remain like those in the PHB, after you take the tech profiiency then you class changes to that in the starfarers handbook.

Anymore questions?


----------



## Mickerus (Mar 22, 2003)

No further questions at this time from me.  I'll get to picking out my gear and submit my character for approval.

Oh, wait, one thing, starting spells.  Just the base starting amount plus the extra two per level gained?  Or a few extra to take account of spellbooks/scrolls copied?


----------



## Elrick (Mar 23, 2003)

You can by scrolls with your starting gold and consider them scribed.

I suppose to be completely fair, perhaps I should take a vote on If you like my starting concept of an Alien Abduction or would you all rather begin as true Dragonstar Characters? I'm a pretty flexible DM


----------



## Mickerus (Mar 23, 2003)

Ack!  And I was almost done with the character!

Well, I think if most of us have our character concepts done with the alien abduction plotline in mind, it would probably be better off for us to stick with that.  I won't mind at all if most everybody else goes the other way with it, however.

Either way, consider my vote as being for the alien abduction.


----------



## Mirth (Mar 23, 2003)

Elrick,

Thanks for the answer. It was what I thought, but I was just double-checking. I swear I'm not trying to munchkin here  

As for the campaign, I think you should set it the way that you feel most comfortable. Personally, I would prefer to start in full-blown Dragonstar mode, but that's mostly because I know how long it takes to level up in a PbP game. However, I cannot stress enough how much I DO NOT want to play in a game where the DM is not completely satisfied with the set-up. So the choice is yours. Since mine has been the only voice of dissent so far, I say stick to your original plan.

Now, for my own benefit, I'd like to do a bit of roll call.

Mickerus - Human Wizard 5
Erichdragon - Half-Celestial / Human Samurai 2
Vargo - Elf Rogue 1 / Fighter 4
Velenne - Half-ogre / Half-Dragon (White) Barbarian 1
Calim - Psychoportationist 5 (Could you post your character here also, Calim? Or perhaps we should have a Rogues Gallery thread?)

As for me, I'm undecided. I really want to play something that is going to set me up for the Gundancer PrC, cuz it's so cool and I'll probably never have a chance to play one again. On the other hand, I was thinking a druid or cleric might be good since we don't have a healer. That Gundancer is calling to me though. Arrrgh! Any suggestions? Maybe I should just work up both.

I'll watch the thread for updates while I'm working on my character(s).


----------



## Mickerus (Mar 23, 2003)

Alright, here's my character.  I can swap out any of the spells from sources you don't have, or I can tell you what they do, either way works for me.  Here goes:

Kaalek Vesh, Male Human Wizard 5

Str 10
Dex 16
Con  8
Int 19
Wis 11
Cha 10

AC: 15 (Base 10, +3 Dex, +1 natural, +1 deflection)
Hp: 10
Alignment: True Neutral

Base Attack: +2
Melee: +2
Ranged: +5

*Saves:*

Fortitude: +1 (Base +1, -1 Con, +1 resistance)
Reflex: +5 (Base +1, +3 Dex, +1 resistance)
Will: +5 (Base +4, +1 resistance)

*Skills:*

Alchemy (Int): 6 + 4 Int = 10
Concentration (Con): 8 - 1 Con = 7
Intimidate (Cha): 3 +1 Cha = 4
Knowledge (Arcana) (Int): 8 + 4 Int = 12
Knowledge (The Planes) (Int): 6 + 4 Int = 10
Scry (Int): 6 + 4 Int = 10
Spellcraft (Int): 8 + 4 Int = 12
Listen (Wis): 2
Diplomacy (Cha): 2 + 1 Cha = 3

*Languages known:* Common, Draconic, Ignan, Terran, Goblin


*Feats:*  Improved Familiar, Toughness, Spell Focus (Necromancy), Scribe Scroll, Summon Familiar, Spell Mastery (mage armor, summon monster I, vampiric touch, mirror image)

*Spells known:*

1st - Serpent's Stare (Relics and Rituals 2), Shield, Mage Armor, Sleep, Comprehend Languages, Summon Monster I, Chill Touch, Mount, Unseen Servant, Ray of Enfeeblement, Magic Missile, Corrosive Grasp (Magic of Faerun)

2nd - Ghoul Touch, Mirror Image, Summon Monster II, 

3rd - Enhance Familiar (Tome and Blood), Vampiric Touch

*Equipment:*

Amulet of Natural Armor +1 (2000), Ring of Protection +1 (2000), Quarterstaff +1 (2000), 3 potions of cure light wounds (150), 5 Healing Salves (250), Cloak of Resistance +1 (1000)  (Scrolls bought and scribed: magic missile (25), corrosive grasp (25)), explorer's outfit, silvered dagger(10), masterwork dagger(302), spell component pouch(5), pearl of power (1st level) (1000), spellbook, 123 gold

*Spells prepared:*

0:  Detect magic, Prestidigitation, Read magic, Light
1:  Shield, Mage Armor, Corrosive Grasp, Serpent's Stare
2:  Ghoul Touch, Summon Monster II, Mirror Image
3:  Enhance Familiar, Vampiric Touch

_*Eyeball Familiar:*  Quarrop, Tiny Aberration

Str: 6
Dex: 16
Con: 9
Int: 8
Wis: 10
Cha: 10

Hp: 5
Speed: 5, Fly 40 (good)
AC: 21 (+3 Dex, +4 size, +4 natural)
Attacks: Eye ray +7 Ranged Touch, Bite -3 melee
Damage: Bite 1d3-2
Special Attacks: Eye rays

*Saves:*

Fortitude 0 (Base +1, -1 Con)
Reflexes +4 (Base +1, +3 Dex)
Will +4

*Skills:*

Hide +15
Search +6
Spot +6

*Special Abilities/Feats:*

Alertness, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Touch, Speak with Master, Eye Rays (Daze DC 10, Mage Hand, Ray of Frost, Spellray), Immunities (charm and command effects), All-around Vision, Flight_

Edit:  Forgot to add the spells I have prepared!  That's fixed now.


----------



## Elrick (Mar 23, 2003)

Well, If you like go for a monk-cleric using slings as a specility


----------



## Mirth (Mar 23, 2003)

Elrick:

Jeez, I feel like I'm being a real nitpicker here, but I have a couple more questions. I'll preface them by saying that right now I'm going for a Human Rogue 2 / Paladin 3. I was wondering if you had the most recent issue of Dragon #306? In the Living Greyhawk section they have several new Paladin feats based around specific deities. How would you feel about a Paladin _*like*_  a follower of Murlynd? The proficiency in Firebrands would set up my character for guns later, of course. However, if this is too technologically advanced for your concept, that's fine - really. If so, I might go Monk 1 / Paladin 4 instead with the Serenity feat from that same article.

I'm making both so just let me know what you think. I realize that everyone is waiting on me 

Thanks,

Jay


----------



## Calim (Mar 23, 2003)

i updated my character up top let me know what is right and what is wrong


----------



## Vargo (Mar 23, 2003)

In getting my equipment together, I noticed that my classes were out of whack with each other - I started off as Human, and switched to Elf without remembering about the "favored class" stuff.

So, until I get a chance to post final stats, (probably monday) I'm no longer a Ftr-4/Rog-1, instead Ftr-2/Rog-3.  The main difference is I lose 4 hit points, Weapon Specialization, and gain +1d6 sneak attack damage and evasion, and my saves change a bit.

And I get a few more skill points.

Also, how important will a knowledge of Dragonstar be?  I've never actually read any of the source material - and I might keep it that way, if it would be more in character.


----------



## ErichDragon (Mar 24, 2003)

The Alien Abduction plot is good for me.  I am with Vargo in not having any knowledge of Dragonstar so far.  If we go with full blown Dragonstar characters, I would still like to keep my background and start not knowing anything about the setting.


----------



## Elrick (Mar 24, 2003)

Ok I'll stick with the alien abduction scheme. Once all the characters are done and I've had a chance to look over them I'll begin the game. I'd like to maintain a regular posting schedule So I will be posting three times a week MWF to move the game along. That gives everyone two days in which to post. If you don't post during that time I will make the most obvious assumptions on what your character does bassed on your previous roleplaying. Get those characters finished so we can start On Wednesday or Friday. At that time I'll post characters to Rogue Thread so I can edit them with Xp as we go along. If you have no prior knowledge about dragonstar so much the better, it's certainly not required and I inform you of stats when necessary.

Cheers 
Elrick


----------



## Vargo (Mar 24, 2003)

Updated, but I still need to make some minor equipment tweaks.  I got most of my tweaks in there already.


----------



## Mickerus (Mar 25, 2003)

Alright.  Wulp, I'm officially finished with my character now, though I guess I could make my "currently prepared" list still.

A couple of quick things I don't think I mentioned before:

Improved Familiar feat was the version in the Forgotten Realms book, with the Eyeball familiar coming from the Monsters of Faerun book.

Serpent's Stare is from Relics and Rituals II, basically works as a daze spell that's maintained by concentration.

Acidic Curse is from The Book of Eldritch Might, does a small amount of acid damage and blinds for a few rounds.

Enhance Familiar is from Tome and Blood, which I think you said you have.

If you want me to swap out any of these spells I've got no problem with it, I just took them because (well, apart from enhance familiar) they're fairly unique spells that I could see my character using.


----------



## Mirth (Mar 25, 2003)

Elrick,

Please see my post above for a question that I need answered.

Thanks,

Jay


----------



## Elrick (Mar 25, 2003)

Either is Fine Mirth just post the feat's rules along with your character. Just so you know I'll be holding you to the multiclassing rules for paladins and monks. no swtiching back and forth.


----------



## Mirth (Mar 25, 2003)

Elrick said:
			
		

> *Either is Fine Mirth just post the feat's rules along with your character. Just so you know I'll be holding you to the multiclassing rules for paladins and monks. no swtiching back and forth. *




That's cool. Not planning on doing any of that anyway. I'll hopefully have it all posted later this afternoon/evening.

Jay


----------



## Elrick (Mar 26, 2003)

Ok While we're Waiting for Mirth I've gone over everyone's character with a fine tooth comb and found some errors.

Mossaka:
by my calculations (and I could always be wrong) you over spent on abilities by 2 points (34), Also you have 4 unspent skill points derived from your template, and you have 1000gp unspent. 

Sasaki:
The Half-Celestial Template is ECL +4 (savage species) so you need to reduce your Lvl accordingly, Also your abilities seem to be over spent as well by 7 points. As per the samuri class in OA you must be 4th lvl to spend 2000 to upgrade your katana to +1 so it must remain masterwork and you can buy another katana +1 for 1700gp by my figuring.

Horatio: 
A 5th lvl Pison had 5d4 HD so hp should be 12. You can only have one psicrystal at a time, and your PSP should be 15 not 19. You have one unspent ability increase, and have not specified your unspent gold.

Tenos: 
You also over spent on ability points by 4, and have not listed your unspent gold.

Kaalek: Your hp should be 7, and  would you consider subsituting Acid Splash from the Magic of Faerun for Acidic Curse?

For those of you with hp adjustments I figure them this way:
Max at 1st lvl + half for each addtional level + Con modifier.

Once I see Mirths Character and you guys have fixed yours we'll get started.


----------



## Calim (Mar 26, 2003)

Okay I was smoking crack thinking I had 35 Hp so i corrected that and also pulled the second crystal.  

But I have a question The Psionics handbook led me to believe that you find the column you ability point is that you figure your pp's off of and go right until it stops and and that all together, at least that is the way it would seem on page 37 at any rate, and you know i have been smoking crack once already so i am likely to be wrong but i just was wantin to make sure, thanks.


----------



## Vargo (Mar 26, 2003)

Actually, we're both wrong. 

I'm over, but only by 1 - the 3 other "points" were actually my 4th level "stat upgrade."

Ah well, knock STR down to 14, bump INT to 14, and max Swim and Jump out.  I'll alter the sheet in a moment.

I need to recost some stuff, but I do have 5-600gp hanging around in various forms I think.


----------



## Elrick (Mar 26, 2003)

Ok I understand now, That's one confusing table they could have put some +'s between the numbers or something. I agree you have 19 PSPs


----------



## Calim (Mar 26, 2003)

or put the example closer to it instead of three chapters over


----------



## Mirth (Mar 26, 2003)

Banwyl ap Gwion
Monk 1 / Paladin 4 (XP: 10000)
Male Human
Alignment: Lawful Good
Size: M
Ht/Wt: 6'4"/224 lbs.
STR 14
DEX 18 [Gloves +2]
CON 12
INT 10
WIS 18 [Periapt +2]
CHA 10
HP: 33
AC: 18 [Dex +4, Monk Wis +4]
Init: +4 [Dex +4]
Spd: 30'
Saves:
---Fort +11 [Base +6, Con +1, Divine Grace +4]
---Ref +11 [Base +3, Dex +4, Divine Grace +4]
---Will +11 [Base +3, Wis +4, Divine Grace +4]
Base Attack Bonus: +4
Melee Attack Bonus +6 [BAB +4, Str +2]
Ranged Attack Bonus +8 [BAB +4, Dex +4]
Weapons:
---Heavy Mace [1D8+2/x2] 
---Short Sword [1D6+2/19-20x2]
---Masterwork Mighty Composite Shortbow (Str 14) [1D6+2/x3]
Special Attacks: 
---Unarmed [1D6+2]
---Stunning Attack
---Smite Evil
---Turn Undead: 6/day as Cleric 2
Special Qualities: 
---Wis Mod to AC
---Evasion
---Detect Evil
---Divine Grace
---Lay on Hands
---Divine Health
---Aura of Courage
---Remove Disease
Feats:
---Far Shot
---Improved Unarmed Strike
---Point Blank Shot
---Serenity [Your wisdom, inner calm and sagacity fuels your class abilities rather than your force of personality or will. Prerequisite: Divine Grace. Benefit: Use your Wisdom bonus in place of your Charisma bonus for purposes of Divine Grace, Lay on Hands, Smite Evil and Turn Undead. Dragon #306.]
Skills:
---Balance +11 [Dex +4, Rank +5, Synergy +2]
---Handle Animal +7 [Rank +7]
---Heal +9 [Wis +4, Rank +5]
---Jump +9 [Str +2, Rank +5, Synergy +2]
---Ride +9 [Dex +4, Rank +5]
---Tumble +11 [Dex +4, Rank +5, Synergy +2]
Magic Items:
---Everburning Torch
---Gloves of Dexterity +2
---Periapt of Wisdom +2
---Scroll of Cure Light Wounds (5)
Equipment:
---Arrows (20)
---Backpack
---Bedroll
---Cleric's Vestments
---Flint & Steel
---Healer's Kit
---Holy Water (3)
---Manacles
---Monk's Outfit
---Sack
---Silver Holy Symbol
---Tanglefoot Bag
---Torch
---Trail Rations (7)
---Waterskin
Language: Common

Paladin Spells per day: 1st - 1 [+1 Wis]
Spell Prepared: 
1st - Divine Sacrifice. Sacrifice hp for a damage bonus. [Defenders of the Faith]
Spell Save DC: 14

Description: Banwyl has tan, weathered skin from years of long, hard travel. His black hair is always kept to a bare stubble and his body is trim and fit but solid. Quiet and serene, Banwyl is often the calm presence in the eye of a storm.

Background: Banwyl is an Arbiter, one of an small but trusted order of peacekeepers who has been awarded the autonomy to bring peace and justice to the wild and lawless areas of his homeland. Arbiters are rigorously trained in matters of the mind, the body and most importantly the soul in order that they may better tame the wild and protect the innocent. Traveling on his own from settlement to settlement, Banwyl has established a reputation of being fair in his judgments and swift in implementing them. But even the best lawmen gain their share of enemies. Banwyl often feels that it is just a matter of time before he runs across an evil he cannot best. However, his grim dedication to the law and his belief in equality for all help him overcome any doubts he might have.


----------



## ErichDragon (Mar 26, 2003)

Elrick,

I don't have Savage Species, I was going by the ECL and Stat bonuses straight out of DMG and MM.  In those books the ECL is +3, and Ability bonuses of +4, +2, +4, +2, +4, +4.  If you want me to use different stats, can you please send them to me?


----------



## Elrick (Mar 26, 2003)

Erich,

The template remains the same as in MM they just uped the ECL to +4 So all you have to do is subtract a lvl of Samuri. when I checked your ability scores I subtracted the template bonuses and a one ability increase then added up the points from the DMG table. Just double check your stats for me.


----------



## Vargo (Mar 26, 2003)

Tenos Urahee

Str:15 (+2)
Dex:18 (+4)
Con:12 (+1)
Int:13 (+1)
Wis:12 (+1)
Chr:10 (+0)
AL: CG
Race: Elf
Classes: Rogue-3, Fighter-2
HP: 27
AC: 19, Flat-footed 19 (Uncanny dodge), Touch 14
Reflex: +7
Fortitude: +5
Will: +2

Feats: 
Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Whip/Whip Dagger
Point blank shot
Precise shot
Weapon Focus: Whip/Whip Dagger

BAB: +2 (Fighter) +2 (Rogue = +4
Melee BAB: +4 (BAB) +2 (Str) = +6
Missile BAB: +4 (BAB) +4 (Dex) = +8
Point blank missile BAB:  +8 (MBAB) +1 (Point blank shot) +2 (Bracers of archery) = +11

Skills:
Climb-10 (8 Ranks)
Craft(Leatherworking)-9 (8 Ranks)
Hide-10 (6 ranks)
Jump-12 (8 Ranks, 2 synergy)
Listen-9 (6 Ranks)
Search-9 (6 Ranks)
Spot-9 (6 Ranks)
Swim-10 (8 Ranks)
Tumble-12 (6 Ranks, 2 synergy)
Use Rope-12 (6 Ranks)

Abilities:
Sneak Attack +2d6
Uncanny Dodge (DEX to AC even when flatfooted)
+2 to saves versus Enchantments
Immune to Sleep spells and effects
Evasion (No damage on successful reflex save)
Low light vision
+2 on Listen, Search, and Spot checks
Automatic search check within 5'
Languages: Common, Elven, Draconic

Equipment (Not final - have to get some misc. equipment - probably done Tuesday)
+1 masterwork mighty (+2) whip dagger (Attack: +12/1d6+1(enhancement)+2(mighty)+2(point blank shot)+1(bracers of archery)=6) (2625 gp)
Whip (Attack:+11/1d2+2(point blank shot)+1(bracers of archery)=3) (1 gp)
+1 breastplate (1450 gp)
Slippers of spider climbing (2000 gp)
Heward's handy haversack (2000 gp)
Longsword (Attack:+6/1d8+2) (15 gp)
Composite Longbow (Attack:+6/1d8+2) (100 gp)
60 arrows (3 gp)
2 vials of antitoxin (100 gp)
bedroll (1 sp)
marble w/Continual Flame cast on it (50 gp)
5 pieces colored chalk (white, red, yellow, blue, black) (5 cp)
1 grappling hook (1 gp)
250' silk rope (50 gp)
10' pole (2 sp)
4 tanglefoot bags (200 gp)
405 gp
6 sp
5 cp

For hitpoints, I'm assuming max hit points at first level, then half hit points every level after.  If there's a better (readM approved) method, let me know.

Tenos was brought up on the streets by a fagin, who used him primarily to prep the escape routes for the other children.   One day, a band of slavers bought most of the children off the fagin - and Tenos helped them escape.  While under the slavers, he came to hate their whips, but realized the supreme irony in using their own weapons against them, and decided to master the use of the whip.

Tenos has become a minor thorn in the side of many slaver organizations, and he is beginning to gain a bit of a reputation - something that will bite him if he's not careful.


----------



## ErichDragon (Mar 26, 2003)

I edited Sasaki above.  I think I got everything, but I don't have my books with me right now so I will have to double check later.  As far as ability scores go, here is how I arrived at the final numbers.  STR 16 (10 pt) +4 (Template) +2 (gauntlets), DEX 12 (4 pt) +2 (Template), CON 16 (10 pt) + 4 (Template), INT 14 (6 pt) + 2 (Template), WIS 10 (2 pt) + 4 (Template), CHA 8 (0 pt) + 4 (Template).  

I am pretty sure that works out to the original 32 point buy.  I forgot to mention the magical bonus from the gauntles in my post, that is probably where the confusion came in.


----------



## Elrick (Mar 27, 2003)

Erich

Looks good, one minor thing Bracers of Armor don't stack with regular armor, I would suggest taking a ring of protection +1 for a deflection bonus instead.

I'm all ready to start, I'm just waiting to hear back from Velene and Mickerus.

As soon as I know They're still reading this thread I'll post the opening scene of the game.


----------



## Mirth (Mar 27, 2003)

Elrick,

I'm assuming that everything looks okay for my character?

Jay


----------



## Elrick (Mar 27, 2003)

I haven't seen anything as i looked through it. I havent had a chance to to inspect closely tho.


----------



## Velenne (Mar 27, 2003)

I'm still eagerly anticipating the starting date.  I'll look over Mossaka and make appropriate changes.


----------



## Mickerus (Mar 27, 2003)

I've been ready ever since I posted my character.  Since you haven't made any comments whatsoever regarding it, I'm assuming everything checks out ok...


----------



## Elrick (Mar 27, 2003)

Velene, Mickerus, good to hear fromyou. 

Mickerus,
I did make comments about your character on the first page I'll repeat them both here.



> Mossaka:
> by my calculations (and I could always be wrong) you over spent on abilities by 2 points (34), Also you have 4 unspent skill points derived from your template, and you have 1000gp unspent.
> 
> Kaalek: Your hp should be 7, and would you consider subsituting Acid Splash from the Magic of Faerun for Acidic Curse?




I'll post the starting thread as soon as I found where I put it


----------



## Mickerus (Mar 27, 2003)

Alright, adjusted my hit points, but my total is 10, not 7.  I didn't take that Toughness feat for nothing, ya know...

Acid Splash is a 0-level spell, isn't it?  I'll find a different 1st-level spell to replace Acidic Curse with, then.

Edit: Alright, replacing Acidic Curse with Corrosive Grasp (also from Magic of Faerun).


----------



## Elrick (Mar 27, 2003)

Thank you Mickerus. My mistake about the toughness feat. I don't often take that one myself.

The Opening Post is now up:
Part One: Taken


----------



## Velenne (Mar 31, 2003)

As a personal request, could we get descriptions of everyone's characters in the IC thread?  I have OOC names, but need to know what everyone looks like so I can RP Mossaka's reactions to you.


----------



## Calim (Apr 6, 2003)

Is the paranoia coming through yet?


----------



## Elrick (Apr 7, 2003)

Aye it is Calim.

Got the Rogue Gallery Thread Up.

DragonStar: Deep Space Rogue Gallery


----------



## Elrick (Apr 9, 2003)

Velenne, Are you going to post your moves for the first round of Combat?


----------



## Velenne (Apr 9, 2003)

As the beasie is before me, I've been waiting to see what it does first.  As it didn't penetrate his hide the first hit, Mossaka probably just thinks someone is trying to tickle him.  If it hits on its turn, that will change what the Drogre does when his init comes around.


----------



## Calim (Apr 12, 2003)

you guys know that fiend folio has in the descriptions of the monsters what spells can summon them.


----------



## Velenne (Apr 12, 2003)

Is Mossaka immune to mind blast's effect because of the half-dragon template?


----------



## Elrick (Apr 14, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> *Is Mossaka immune to mind blast's effect because of the half-dragon template? *




I don't think so Velenne but I'll check tonight. If I recall correctly I think the only immunity you have is cold. But I'll double check. 

Meanwhile I'm waiting for Erichdragon and Mirthcard to post their actions for the round before I continune.


----------



## Vargo (Apr 14, 2003)

Meanwhile, Tenos will sit around drooling.


----------



## Mickerus (Apr 14, 2003)

I think half-dragons in general are immune to sleep and paralysis as well as whatever damage type they get from their color.  Mind blast is a stunning effect, for whatever that's worth.  Don't know if stunning attacks count as a paralysis attack or not...


----------



## Elrick (Apr 15, 2003)

Mickerus is correct. immune to sleep, paralysis, and cold. so the Stunning remains in effect.  Feel free to do RP post tho, stunning doesn't mean your frozen. You can stumble around and drool and stuff. A little comic relief never hurts 

Next Round should be posted early today, work permitting.


----------



## Vargo (Apr 23, 2003)

Folks,

I'm getting my nose broken Thursday morning, and as such I will be unable to post until I come off of the really interesting drugs they'll be giving me afterwards.

Or maybe I will.  That would be interesting...


----------



## Mirth (Apr 23, 2003)

Vargo said:
			
		

> *I'm getting my nose broken Thursday morning...*




 Good luck with all that, then.


----------



## Calim (Apr 23, 2003)

I work with a couple of guys who would break it cheap


----------



## Elrick (Apr 23, 2003)

Aye Good luck Vargo. I (Set Harth Iconics) just got done with my nose getting broke by Valara. Talk about a brusied ego for Set.


----------



## Calim (May 11, 2003)

You know all this falling down, even if it is on purpose for cover, must make this guy look clumsy as Barney Fife.


----------



## Mirth (May 12, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> *You know all this falling down, even if it is on purpose for cover, must make this guy look clumsy as Barney Fife.
> *




You only get one bullet, Barn, only one 

Banwyl just figures that Horatio is drunk. Me, I thought it was a rodeo clown type of ploy


----------



## Calim (May 23, 2003)

Horatio walks out on stage and up to the mike and taps it a couple of times"Testing...Testing ...this thing on?"


----------



## Elrick (May 23, 2003)

I'm here and will move the game along today, I seem to have been very unlucky in accessing the boards the last couple of weeks.

Also in June, starting the 6th and lasting till the 20th Things will go on hold because I'll be on vacation. Just giving you all a heads up.


----------

